# Video, Puppy pets cat on the head with her paw



## Robert59 (Sep 22, 2020)

Layla the Australian Shepherd gives her best friend Mochi the cat some love! Cuteness overload! 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/puppy-pets-cat-head-her-132005440.html


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Layla the Australian Shepherd gives her best friend Mochi the cat some love! Cuteness overload!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/puppy-pets-cat-head-her-132005440.html


Awww, that's adorable - even though kitty isn't appreciating it much! I guess the dog is emulating their humans ?


----------

